# Air Force Uniform Question



## DA SWO (Jun 23, 2010)

This is for the Active AF bubbas.  The photo with the CCT Chief (Time Mag top 100),  he was wearing Navy wiings under his name tag. Monday I saw a Major at Lackland with Navy wings over his nametag (Blues).  Are we allowed to wear Navy/MCwings again?  

I am getting a uniform ready for my sons BMT Graduation, and would like to have it correct by current standards.


----------



## Nasty (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know about the current Dress Standards, but congrats to your son and what AFSC is he going into?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 23, 2010)

Invisible J said:


> I didn't see anything authorizing it in the current 36-2903 on e-pubs - that said, I know that version does not incorporate all of the latest messages (i.e. rigger and air assault badge info is incorrect)



The four badges part has always confused me, which is why I think folks put them on the right side.  I'll probably leave the gold wings off.ee

Nasty- he is currently in the loadmaster pipeline.  http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?25281-Week-Zero-Day-Zero-Part-Deux


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 26, 2010)

I was allowed Marine ribbons on my AF uniform...but a bro of mine was not allowed to wear MC jump wings, but that was some time ago. What the hell. Wear yours. You earned them and I doubt anybody would say a word to you. Congrats to your son, BTW.


----------

